# Why does `date` and `time` display different time ?



## sw2wolf (Apr 13, 2012)

```
>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012 
root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC

>date
2012å¹´ 4æœˆ13æ—¥ æ˜ŸæœŸäº” [color="red"]15æ—¶06åˆ†54ç§’[/color] CST

>time
4.193u 1.166s [color="Red"]7:57:49.19[/color] 0.0%   779+3808k 998+130io 1308pf+0w
```

Sincerely!


----------



## jalla (Apr 13, 2012)

Why do you think date(1)() and time(1)() are synonymous. Check the man-pages.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 13, 2012)

Under which circumstances is that the output of the time command anyway? By itself it should print nothing more than:


```
0m0.00s user     0m0.00s system
```

when it's the shell builtin, or nothing at all when it's /usr/bin/time.


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 14, 2012)

*S*orry! *I*t is a stupid question.


----------

